# Hit by car today in Chester, NJ



## kevindef (May 19, 2008)

Was hit by a car today in Chester. Was riding north on Rout 24 and was in front of the Chester Mall when a car that was traveling south on 24 made a left turn to go into the mall. I was crossing the entrance . Kid was going fairly fast. I hit his front passenger side fender and went flying across his hood. It was an SUV. Luckily I was NOT seriously injured. I am just real sore. 3 other bikers were behind me and saw the whole thing. There were others that offered assistance as well. The driver of the SUV was only 17 and was also quite shaken up by the event. My bike looks like it took a beating. Hopefully his insurance will cover it. His father also offered to pay for repairs etc etc. I took the bike to my favorite LBS a couple of hours after the accident and they seemed to indicate the frame is probably gone, even though it looks ok, except for scratches, scrapes etc. Because it is carbon there may be internal issues that can't be seen. My front shifter - brake is trashed as well as my front wheel, derailleurs etc. Everyone at the scene was GREAT! Lucky that I survived it with only some bruises and scratches. Hopefully I can get the bike either repaired or portions of it replaced. Anyone know the situation when a carbon frame is in an accident like this? Kevin


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

If you go back and look you will see the new "Share the Road" (with a bike symbol) in that stretch...it's dangerous...there have been several auto-auto accidents as well with either people turning into the mall or exiting.

Glad you are ok, although you are to hurt more in the next days....


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Glad to hear you are OK. Like you said you can't tell if frame has small cracks. Best way to know is to have the frame x-rayed. I think there is another chemical process that could show you the cracks. If it is an expensive frame then you can ask insurance co. to either cover the cost to Calfee on west coast to have it inspected or pay for a new one. I would go after a replacement since you would be taking a chance on a crashed carbon frame with your life.


----------



## kevindef (May 19, 2008)

That is a very dangerous stretch of road, from below Alstede's Farm through the center of Chester. I have been riding that area for a while and this is the first time I even came close to an accident. It was impossible to avid. My bike shop did indicate that the only sure way be able to see if the frame is ok is to have it x-rayed. It is not a super expensive frame, but not cheap either. I bought the whole bike for $2000 new in May 2008. But upgraded everything, including the wheels. Nothing is stock except for the bars and saddle. I am quite sore today. I also Mountain Bike, so at least I have another bike to ride until this bike is either replaced or fixed. I won't ride probably until next weekend to give me a few days to feel a bit better.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Glad to hear you are OK, that is the most important part. Don't even waste time on xray or repair, if it is a cheaper bike it is not worth the hundreds of dollars to make it almost as good as new. Driver should pay to replace since it puts you at risk for future failure if you continue to use it. I wouldn't want to risk riding it. If you had damaged it yourself and it was a $8000 bike maybe you pay for repair. Not your fault, the 17 yrs olds. If it was another car he hit it would be at least 1-2K in damage. Was he ticketed?


----------



## kevindef (May 19, 2008)

I am leaning towards having the frame replaced. It not just the frame, my front wheel is toast which is only 2 weeks or so old. Chris King hubs and Mavic Open Pro rims. It also appears the front and rear ders are shot. My front shift brake lever is also broken. I just don't want them to just give me a stock replacement bike. I also want to get exact replacements for the damaged components and front wheel. The bike is a 2008 Specialized Roubaix Elite. Hopefully my LBS will do this right. I am afraid of hearing since it is a 2008, depreciation will be figured in. The driver's father seems to want to just take care of it without going to insurance. He seems really interested in doing the right thing. My LBS said they would let me know by Monday what they would recommend. As far as the kid being ticketed goes, I do not know if he got one. I thought I heard the cop say he was letting him off with a warning. I am supposed to receive the Police Report by Wednesday or Thursday, maybe it will say in there if they ticketed him. I think he should have received a summons, but like I said things were a bit crazy, paramedics were checking me out and I just thought I heard he received a warning. I could be wrong about that. The MOST important part is that I was able to walk away from it. The bike can be replaced. Thanks for all the input!!!!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Glad you were not seriously hurt.

Bottom line - you were not at fault and you should be kept whole financially. You should not have to compromise with a frame that is possiby damaged and dangerous to continue riding..

As for the driver's father, he may be interested in doing the right thing by you, but he doesn't seem to be interested in doing the right thing by not reporting it to his insurance. He's just trying to avoid having his rates increased because of his kid's record.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

glad to hear you're ok. i know its gonna be tough, but take it easy for a few days. take some time off from work, eat eat eat, watch tv, get laid, whatever. just stay off the bike till you get stronger.

as for the bike, yeah i agree, it wasnt cheap, but it sounds pretty toasted, dont risk maybe with a carbon frame.

what you can do is take the father's offer for replacement value (the fifteen hundred or two g's), add a few hundred of your own, and upgrade to a nicer bike. iow get out in front of the lbs. as in yeah i would really really like the roubaix or tarmac COMP. really sucks that i got hit, you think you can make me a deal? like that. everybody makes out


good luck


----------

